# 63047 and 63048



## TAMMYS (May 26, 2010)

Hi 

Have a question.  Doc does L2,L3,L4, and L5 laminectomy.  L2-3 microdiskectomy. 

I am sure about the code choice for 63047, however on the 63048, do I add a 59 to the 63048 or just leave it since its an add on code?

63047
63048
63048-59
63048-59

Also is the fluro 76000 included in the codes?  CCI says its bundled but can use a modifier to separate.  I'm thinking its inherent to the 63047 and shouldn't be unbundled.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DOVERRED (May 26, 2010)

i do not use  59 on add on code...they are self explanatory if you will


----------



## TAMMYS (May 26, 2010)

thanks.  that was my first instinct, but then i second guess myself.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 26, 2010)

Your example is exactly how I code my additional levels....

63047
63048
63048-59
63048-59

I have found that when I do not add 59 to the 2nd/3rd "add on" codes, the carrier denies as *duplicates*.  And you are correct about the fluoro..it is bundled into these codes.


----------

